# Pics of my Fish New Pics of the rhom with the reds on Pg 2



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is my set up 180,90,55,40,and 29















Here is some of the big Rhom you can see in the one pic he lost a tooth




































Here are some pics with the Rhom and the Reds, if you want to bash go ahead but the fish are in no harm I promise you.






















Here are some of my 6 inch black that I bought of Ash at less than an inch.






















Here is my 6 inch elong I just picked up from Ash.















Here are my Macs a 5.5 inch beauty and my 19 babies that I just got from Ash.





















Look close to see the little guys, 1 inch or less











































Hope you enjoyed my pics.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

WoW!!,That fish room looks the nust pal!!!..









Cheers.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, how long have you have that rhom with those reds?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I see your Macs but nothin else







Still...lookin good!!!

Edit: I see them all now


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

bigshawn said:


> I see your Macs but nothin else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed the problem I dont know why you cant see the pics. Is any one else having that problem?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

everything is working for me now... before everything was messed up tho.

lookin good... are you just keeping the reds with the rhom until someone buys them?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> everything is working for me now... before everything was messed up tho.
> 
> lookin good... are you just keeping the reds with the rhom until someone buys them?


If no one buys them I am going to build a plywood tank and keep the rhom and reds together.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

are you worried about the rhom getting taken out since he has the messed up mouth or do you think he can fend for himself?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> are you worried about the rhom getting taken out since he has the messed up mouth or do you think he can fend for himself?


The rhom has alot of size on the reds and he can fend for him self, he can bite through fillets now so if he had to I am sure he could bite through a red if it came to it.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, I love your rhoms!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thats risky buisness with the redz and rhom why not pick up a divider?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome fish room man I'm jelous


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fantastic collection my friend. and that head on pic of the rhom is freakin awesome POTM material

very jealous of your fish room


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I like the fishroom, but you may wanna seperate the rhom and reds...Definitely not worth losing any P's over that.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

T-wag said:


> thats risky buisness with the redz and rhom why not pick up a divider?


They dont sell dividers for a 180 aqrylic tank with a center over flow and huge ass peice of driftwood in the way. The reds and rhom are fine for now and my be for quite a while.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great collection, BP!...My thoughts on the cohab is that if it were works out fine and then leave it alone...If you don't see any aggression either from the rhom or the reds towards each other, then I say go for it!...but if the rhom starts taking out those reds like Al Capone, then I would be worried!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet ass fish room man love all your tanks looks really slick I must say!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet piranhas, sweet set ups and a sweet fish room!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice setups, love the mac it really is flawless

also congrats on the lip-trim it turned out great


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words guys and gals, planning on adding more tanks and fish over the next couple of months.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice collection you got there.

good luck with the rhom and reds cohab. I tried my 8" rhom with my 5-6" pygos, it would attack any fish that gets near it so I had to take it out in within 30 minutes. my 180g was too tinny for my cohab attemp.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> nice collection you got there.
> 
> good luck with the rhom and reds cohab. I tried my 8" rhom with my 5-6" pygos, it would attack any fish that gets near it so I had to take it out in within 30 minutes. my 180g was too tinny for my cohab attemp.


Thanks, This rhom has a really mild temper compared to others I have had and my reds are real mild also which is why I am trying this. I have had the reds from fry and the rhom for about 2 months or so. I am laid off of work so I am home all day so if there were any problems I am here to take care of it. I am coming up on a week that they have been together and all is well for now and I hope it goes well for a long time. If there are any changes I will post but if it does well I am going to build them a larger tank in the range of 500+ gallons. This is just a test to see if they can be together and if they will tolerate each other before I go and build a tank just for everything to go wrong. And thanks again for all the kind work from everyone, I will post more pics after they have been together for a month.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

How did you get that piece of driftwood to stay on top of your tank like that? Is it mounted on or is something keeping it up there? Looks super cool


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

jamezgt said:


> How did you get that piece of driftwood to stay on top of your tank like that? Is it mounted on or is something keeping it up there? Looks super cool :nod:


It is a acrylic tank so I drilled a small hole in the top of the tank and ran a screw into the wood. I have had this same of wood in this tank before but it was on the bottom and took up to much room. Here is a pick of it before it was larger then but I have trimmed it a little so there would be more room in the tank for the reds and the 13" rhom.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I just wanted to add that the rhom and reds are doing well and have been together now since 11/23. I will try and post a video this week end of them all together. On a sadder note I lost 11 of the baby macs to unknown causes but the 8 I have left are doing well.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

good to hear about the cohab and sorry about the macs


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

hows the rhoms teeth doing now?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Johnny Zanni said:


> hows the rhoms teeth doing now?


They are doing alot better than when I got him he should be normal after one more trim. Ever time I give him a trim they come up a little more. They are really close to being right were they need to be. It my sound strange but the rhom seems to be happier in the tank with the reds very active and showing good color. The reds were a little stressed for the first week but now they swim together like you think they would do in the wild. I do want to build a 500 gallon tank in the spring for them. I would like to see if I could add my elong to the mix if I build a big enough tank. there would be around 6 reds the elong and the big rhom. Just think it would be an amazing site if I could get it to work.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> good to hear about the cohab and sorry about the macs


I wouldnt call it a cohab yet just an experiment, it has only been a few weeks. I will call it a sucess if they make it a year or more with no casualties. I am going to go to Ashes and get a couple of more macs to replace the ones I lost. I would like 12 to have a nice shoal, 8 is fine but 12 is better.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Been a few weeks since I posted any pics of the rhom with the reds. Things are going well all fish still alive and eating well.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well the setup in general is looking very nice indeed.

the cohab so far is holding. be cool if you can pull this off for a long while. keep us updated on how things go


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I will keep up on the progress of this experiment I got going on. I will post new picks every few weeks.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautufil P's and set up TBP


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

that rhom runs that tank =p


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I will keep up on the progress of this experiment I got going on. I will post new picks every few weeks.


Again pal, not trying to be a douche but why to bother yourself doing "experiments" that have been taken and written about before by very experienced people like Frank Magallanes... You'll just end up saying "ups it was right this cohabitation doesn't work!!!". Its a matter of time tho.







I just don't get it.









If you want to know more about the issue read what OPEFE and Frank Magallanes say about this topic and you may save a lot of fish and money.......


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Armand its cool any comments are just fine but I have just sold the rhom to one of are sponsors. Thanks to every one and I may try this again down the road but the reds have the 180 to them selves again.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That Rhom was sweet lookin! I doubt if I coulda parted with him. The mac looks amazing also how are the rest of them doin??


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok i'm not sure but why the lip trim? only for the look of it? not sure i agree with this...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, beautifull fish and good luck...............


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> I will keep up on the progress of this experiment I got going on. I will post new picks every few weeks.


Again pal, not trying to be a douche but why to bother yourself doing "experiments" that have been taken and written about before by very experienced people like Frank Magallanes... You'll just end up saying "ups it was right this cohabitation doesn't work!!!". Its a matter of time tho.







I just don't get it.









If you want to know more about the issue read what OPEFE and Frank Magallanes say about this topic and you may save a lot of fish and money.......:nod:
[/quote]

I think this cohab is possible, you only need a really HUGE tank (bigger as this one) with enough hidingplaces








In the wild these fish also swim 2gether, I have seen feeding video's in the wild with caribes and rhom's together feeding on the same food


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Bump


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

That's an awesome collection man! A well deserved bump indeed..








How are the reds and rhom doing?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

he doesn't have these fish anymore. He bumped the thread so another member could see.

And to be an attention whore.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, I missed the boat. Well what ever happened with the reds/rhom then? End badly, or were they just sold off?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sold the Rhom and Reds to Ash along with my Cariba but thanks for the compliments. The Rhom was with the reds for months while I had them and for about 8 months when Ash had them.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

what type of sand are you using in that last pic and where did you get it, the one with the three rocks and i think the baby macs


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

superbite said:


> what type of sand are you using in that last pic and where did you get it, the one with the three rocks and i think the baby macs


It is a white sylica sand you can buy at Lowes Medium grade sand. Love the stuff looks clean and it dont kick up like regular sand.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sic collection!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Smoke said:


> Sic collection!


It was at the time but all those fish since have been sold to bring in new ones.


----------

